# Rip off!!!!



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

HIYA!  just seen this add in the news paper. exo terra vivarium with 4 glass sides complete with foam background. was £500 new am asking for £150. yer sure that cost £500 they are only £60 in my local shop : victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I thought this one was bad.



Exo Terra Glass Terrarium 18''X18''X18'' on eBay (end time 14-Oct-10 09:22:09 BST)http://www.shelledwarriorsshop.co.uk/exo-terra-glass-terrarium-45x45x45cm-612-p.asp


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> HIYA!  just seen this add in the news paper. exo terra vivarium with 4 glass sides complete with foam background. was £500 new am asking for £150. yer sure that cost £500 they are only £60 in my local shop : victory:


 
jesus christ thats perthetic


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

dam, some people will try and rob you blind:gasp:


----------



## staffy (May 8, 2009)

i went in to a shop near me today and noticed that there was a sale on exo terra so i thought id see if i could get my self a bargain.
that was untill i saw the sale price:gasp:
30x30x30 cube down to £40 
reduced *from* £56:gasp:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

staffy said:


> i went in to a shop near me today and noticed that there was a sale on exo terra so i thought id see if i could get my self a bargain.
> that was untill i saw the sale price:gasp:
> 30x30x30 cube down to £40
> reduced *from* £56:gasp:


 
We do same one for £28.00


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

Meko said:


> I thought this one was bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Exo Terra Glass Terrarium 18''X18''X18'' on eBay (end time 14-Oct-10 09:22:09 BST)



just sent him a question asking if his exo terra is in someway magical to justify the cost and was it hand made out of fairy dust.


----------



## ink&reps (Sep 16, 2010)

swift_wraith said:


> just sent him a question asking if his exo terra is in someway magical to justify the cost and was it hand made out of fairy dust.


Let us all know what there repl is please:lol2:


----------



## richard hardwick (Jan 2, 2010)

found e bay the same people think they are getting bargains and not shopping around support your local shop (if its any good lol)


----------



## GamerXDan (Aug 15, 2010)

petman99 said:


> We do same one for £28.00


Read my post about surrey pet store before even thinking about purchasing from this company.


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

swift_wraith said:


> just sent him a question asking if his exo terra is in someway magical to justify the cost and was it hand made out of fairy dust.





ink&reps said:


> Let us all know what there repl is please:lol2:


well now been 3 days and no reply as yet. Must have realised someone was onto him. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

haha


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

staffy said:


> i went in to a shop near me today and noticed that there was a sale on exo terra so i thought id see if i could get my self a bargain.
> that was untill i saw the sale price:gasp:
> 30x30x30 cube down to £40
> reduced *from* £56:gasp:


someone i know paid £70 for one of those 
when he was done with it he sold it to me for £20 lol 
now i keep my mantis in it


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

swift_wraith said:


> just sent him a question asking if his exo terra is in someway magical to justify the cost and was it hand made out of fairy dust.


:lol2:


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

Meko said:


> I thought this one was bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Exo Terra Glass Terrarium 18''X18''X18'' on eBay (end time 14-Oct-10 09:22:09 BST)http://www.shelledwarriorsshop.co.uk/exo-terra-glass-terrarium-45x45x45cm-612-p.asp


It went 4 £60!!! Who would pay that!?


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

go into pets at home and look at their.... young beardie set up 4 mths to 1 year.... and tell me what you think of it and their price lol


----------



## The Doug (Aug 2, 2010)

I was foolish enuf to pay £100 for my 45x45x60 4 yrs ago! :blush: That's why I'm asking for £50 now


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

i just baought a new viv 48 inch x 18 deep x 20 high for 88.95 free delivery from ebay, sure i have to put it together but thats not hard:lol2:


----------



## tonyand cath (Aug 22, 2010)

Chrisuk33 said:


> i just baought a new viv 48 inch x 18 deep x 20 high for 88.95 free delivery from ebay, sure i have to put it together but thats not hard:lol2:


 
Thats still expensive compared to Surrey Pet Supplies and there Vivexotic Viv prices.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

tonyand cath said:


> Thats still expensive compared to Surrey Pet Supplies and there Vivexotic Viv prices.


 
ive checked their prices and there more then 88.95 for item + delivery


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Chrisuk33 said:


> ive checked their prices and there more then 88.95 for item + delivery


 
I think you will find Vivexotic VX48 which is 48" x 18.5" x 21" is £77.56 including delivery to uk postcode.

Same size as your viv.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

petman99 said:


> I think you will find Vivexotic VX48 which is 48" x 18.5" x 21" is £77.56 including delivery to uk postcode.
> 
> Same size as your viv.


 when i went though the checkout it was more then £7 delivery


----------



## YunaYunalesca (Oct 17, 2010)

GamerXDan said:


> Read my post about surrey pet store before even thinking about purchasing from this company.


I got everything for my albino horned frog from them. Its was store collection because it had a glass terranium.
Had no problmes at all


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

YunaYunalesca said:


> I got everything for my albino horned frog from them. Its was store collection because it had a glass terranium.
> Had no problmes at all


store collection is different then buying online, some of the items might come directly from there suppiers or warehouse, and thats where the confustion can start.

see youll find online buying, wher on the screen it might be slightly cheaper, but then the delivery charge kills the sale and for us without transport, thts the oly option we have.

what twists my mellon is how some shops will claim to be cheaper and thy try to fool us with that untill the delivery charge comes along, 
so you see item that looks cheap but then the deliery charge is added and becomes not so cheap anymore


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

How is that trying to fool you? Everyone charges for delivery, even those that claim it's free are working it into the price somewhere!

If a shop is charging an excessive amount for delivery then you may have a point, is that what you meant perhaps?


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Graham said:


> How is that trying to fool you? Everyone charges for delivery, even those that claim it's free are working it into the price somewhere!
> 
> If a shop is charging an excessive amount for delivery then you may have a point, is that what you meant perhaps?


 
wht i mean is, you got to a website and they clam to be the cheapest on the net or something, or the surface there price looks ok but...

they dont always avertise the shipping price, so what happens is sometimes you have to sign up to there web site, go though the checkout, and its onlyat thefinal stage of the checkout that you find they hammer the sale with an outragous delivery charge, that makes the total price not so competative anymore.

in my experience in most cases its the web pages that show the Real full price upfront is where some of the bargins are but the ones that disguse the total price untill the last minute is where they mislead you an waste your time


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I agree with you there, I hate it when you have to get all the way to checkout before you discover how much the shipping charge is!

Lots of websites manage to post a list of charges, so there's no real reason why they can't all do it.


----------



## YunaYunalesca (Oct 17, 2010)

Chrisuk33 said:


> store collection is different then buying online, some of the items might come directly from there suppiers or warehouse, and thats where the confustion can start.
> 
> see youll find online buying, wher on the screen it might be slightly cheaper, but then the delivery charge kills the sale and for us without transport, thts the oly option we have.
> 
> ...


Er....
I think there might be some misunderstanding...
I was talking about my experience with Surrey Pet Supplies in reply to someone elses opinion.
On the other hand, I don't think their delivery charge was too high either.(£3.99 up to 20kg)
Although I do have to say I don't like to see over the top delivery charge at check out either


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Chrisuk33 said:


> when i went though the checkout it was more then £7 delivery


 
The only time the postage will be more is if in ireland or remote parts of scotland or on an island.

If normal uk post code it is £6.99 for delivery.

Which makes that viv £77.56 to the door.

We have tried VX48 and EX48 which is larger than you bought and still only £6.99 postage to standard uk address.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> Er....
> I think there might be some misunderstanding...


I don't think there's any misunderstanding, Chris and I were just discussing our frustration with websites that don't reveal the shipping cost until just before you enter your card details, just generally and not with reference to any sites in particular.

SPS' charges are very reasonable and upfront, the rates are stated right there in a link from the front page.


----------



## YunaYunalesca (Oct 17, 2010)

Graham said:


> I don't think there's any misunderstanding, Chris and I were just discussing our frustration with websites that don't reveal the shipping cost until just before you enter your card details, just generally and not with reference to any sites in particular.
> 
> SPS' charges are very reasonable and upfront, the rates are stated right there in a link from the front page.


Oh..
Just throught he qoutes me... that's all :2thumb:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

I was just trying to point out that ebay is not always cheap for goods and that there is shops out there who can do better.

When our new software upgrade comes next year it will show shipping as you add to basket.


----------



## Wills (Sep 10, 2009)

petman99 said:


> I was just trying to point out that ebay is not always cheap for goods and that there is shops out there who can do better.
> 
> When our new software upgrade comes next year it will show shipping as you add to basket.


ime most shops on ebay dont even realise the cost they buy the goods for they simply want the sale, what always makes me laugh is ebay charge 10% for sales and if you suggest to sellers to do it for 10% less out of ebay they dont do it lol, makes no sense you have the right approach for sure.

when i had my place i was tempted to offer all online sales at 10% off and then list them all on ebay via a module that auto sold them on there and exported the sales, but the discount code only worked outside of ebay, so in effect driving sales to your main site from the horrid ebay lol


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Have to say I'm a big fan of eBay, I've bought and sold a lot of stuff on there in the past 11 years, and always bought low and sold high!

But to assume that it's always the cheapest place to buy anything is a big mistake, some of the highest prices I've ever seen have been on eBay, if you shop around you can often find a better deal elsewhere.


----------



## billyg123 (Jul 14, 2010)

:whistling2:lol I thought I had read summet on them before:whistling2:


----------



## chlo (Oct 24, 2010)

All i've been doing lately is looking up prices for items for my new set up, went to my local pet shop cos thought it would be good to see it all and help work out what I need but it was all sooooo expensive. so came home and started looking around alot more on line and prices did really vary, but Surrey pet supplies was so much cheaper got a lot more for my money even with the shipping charges. Was very happy with all the prices. 

The filter prices really varied alot too and ebay again where most people think are the best prices wasnt i got mine from zooplus.co.uk and got more money off for being a new customer. 

Its always best really looking around


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

swift_wraith said:


> just sent him a question asking if his exo terra is in someway magical to justify the cost and was it hand made out of fairy dust.


Whahah what a fantastic question tehehe. I can get these a lot cheaper but some people do try. The sad thing is unless you really look around some people esp newbies can get duped into paying a bit more than necesarry but that is daylight robbery


----------



## xdow (Mar 26, 2010)

petman99 said:


> The only time the postage will be more is if in ireland or remote parts of scotland or on an island.
> 
> If normal uk post code it is £6.99 for delivery.
> 
> ...


wish i'd known about your place before i ordered mine in a package from wilkos.

you'd have saved me at least £20 and probably a lot of hassle - as they stuffed up the delivery of it.
got my viv one day (the wrong delivery day completely) & had a fight on for a week to get the cabinet to me as well as they didn't ship it with the viv but were adamant that they did. :censor:

likewise a week ago when the bloke went to leaping lizards & paid £175 for a viv & cabinet which wasn't even solid backed when it turned up! 
for the price of it we thought it would have been, but no. (good on the shop mind, they are sorting it out for him) but best part of that was we only went there in the first place because acomb pets was shut! 

your store is now bookmarked my good man 
you can probably expect an order from us in the future


----------

